# Still having the runs



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Just switched my 7month pup to kibble in the morning and raw at night. Its about 2 weeks now and she is still having the runs. Should I cut back on the raw and go back to kibble?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

How much raw are you feeding (weight) and what exactly are you feeding and individual amounts of those items (ie x ounces of turkey necks, etc). Any other supplements? Also, weight of you pup. All of that I do will be helpful! 

And what about kind of kibble and amount of that (better to give more info than not enough)! Maybe someone would have thoughts and need those figures too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I substituted an equivalent weight of kibble for raw chicken. Breasts, thighs, drumsticks, the whole bird. She eats 2 cups at every meal of dry. You can tell the difference, when she eats kibble, her poo is regular shaped, but when she is on raw, its runny like mashed potatoes with too much water.

I still got a month supply of chicken in the freezer so I don't really want to change her raw meal just yet either.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You may be feeding too much chicken and also not enough bone. You can not compare what you are feeding # for # in kibble (which is very dry) to raw (which has a high moisture content).


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would also get a scale and start weighing how much raw you are feeding. You could be over feeding in general. You should know (especially at the beginning) how much in weight of each thing you are feeding. It can help uncover any issues you may end up having (or in your case that you are having). Are you feeding liver? And how much at a time (in weight)?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

lhczth said:


> You may be feeding too much chicken and also not enough bone. You can not compare what you are feeding # for # in kibble (which is very dry) to raw (which has a high moisture content).


I understand the idea that raw is very different from kibble, but what purpose do bones serve in raw feeding? I do know they help with the teeth but what else? Also is the moisture in the chicken giving her the runs? I usually wet her kibble with a drop of water now and then and she's not had problem with that.


mspiker03 said:


> I would also get a scale and start weighing how much raw you are feeding. You could be over feeding in general. You should know (especially at the beginning) how much in weight of each thing you are feeding. It can help uncover any issues you may end up having (or in your case that you are having). Are you feeding liver? And how much at a time (in weight)?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did weigh the portions out. 2 cups of kibble to the equivalent weight in raw (meat and bones) for her dinner. Is that too much?

So far no organs, just meat and bones for her.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Raw food is measured in ounces and is not determined by comparing it to kibble weight. 

My female eats approx 20 ounces of food per day (I adjusted down a bit because of all her training treats). So, I am going to assume that you should be feeding approx 10-12 oz of food for one meal. Cups mean nothing - the weight of the kibble is irrelevant. Have you read any websites (like rawdogranch.com) to help you determine how much you should be feeding? I would write more on that but am on my phone.

You should be weighing each part of the raw food that she is getting - how much does the drumstick weigh, how much does the chicken breast weight, etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you weighing her? What is her weight like? Is she gaining, losing, or maintaining? Is she doing anything else like eating her stools or other inappropriate things in the yard? How is her coat? I went through the raw phase to try to help Gunther with the runs and 2 months later we discovered it wasn't his food at all but a medical issue. I don't know at what age these issues can come up but I think you need more information than just how the stools look. Again, ask around because I'm new to the dietary stuff myself and still seeking answers. Just asking a few other questions that could provide more answers.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

There are many dogs that don't do well on chicken due to allergies. Try increasing the bone content of her meal, bone can help produce more formed poops (ever see those white poops!). Once you have finished up the chicken, start her on a different protein to see if it is the chicken that is not agreeing with her.

Try and keep her on raw if you can, I wish I had of put Harry on raw much earlier than I did as then perhaps his EPI may not have developed???? Perhaps if on a raw diet, his pancreas may not have been so over worked with having to digest dry kibble as raw meat comes with its on built in enzymes. Just something I have considered, but I will definitely introduce future pups to raw very early.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, definitely start researching on how to feed a raw diet. It's not just throwing the dog pieces of meat, there is more to it than that to provide a well balanced meal.

Also, if you are feeding the skin and those big hunks of fat by the back end of the chicken, that may be your diarrhea culprit. Some dogs can eat it, some can't.

Moms


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok, found out whats causing her runs. My dad's been mixing her raw and kibble together in the same meal. As far as I know thats the main cause. I know I portioned out the raw in the freezer, but I guess he's been splitting them up and giving her mix instead of only raw or kibble. Guess thats case closed, I'll monitor her condition for the next few days.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

nezzz said:


> Ok, found out whats causing her runs. My dad's been mixing her raw and kibble together in the same meal. As far as I know thats the main cause. I know I portioned out the raw in the freezer, but I guess he's been splitting them up and giving her mix instead of only raw or kibble. Guess thats case closed, I'll monitor her condition for the next few days.


Please consider that your current portions are incorrect. I strongly suggest you do some research about raw feeding. An imbalanced raw diet can be very bad for the dog. 

Check out www.rawdogranch.com


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Not feeding the correct amounts of things can cause tummy upset.

Too much organ meat will do it. Not enough bone will do it. You have to make sure you are feeding things in the right proportions, and the right amount.

If you're unsure, I'd highly recommend buying a good quality prepared raw diet, that's how I got started


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

I started with a good quality prepared as well and branched out as I was comfortable taking on more responsibility.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)




----------

